# Don't you just love wasps?



## wangi (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know what it is about them but they are just so darn brilliant. They look good, they are very successful, there are so many different kinds and so many lifestyles and they are quite smart as well.

I tried to find a British Wasp Society but there doesn't seem to be one so I will set one up one day. Till then I have to be content with collecting them. I would like to keep some in the spring although I'm not sure my flat mates share my enthusiasm so it may have to be outside (oh look! A wasp's nest has fallen into this tank I put out here by accident. Oh well, I guess I'll have to leave them there while I study them).

I don't have any good photos of them but this spring I am determined to find some to photograph. There were big red ichneumon wasps (I knew them as jewel wasps) in my house when I was little but my mam did not believe they were wasps because they weren't black and yellow. I'm not sure my parents realise that there are other kinds of wasps.

Anyway, enough rabbiting on. I was wondering if anyone on the forum had any experiences with wasps, any photos of them or even trying to keep them. Are there lots of wasp enthusiasts out there? I know 1 right now and he is the first I have ever met, but he's a professional entomologist so he likes them by default.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Feb 10, 2010)

When I saw this thread I thought for sure you were kidding.

Apparently not.

To answer your question, no, I do not love wasps, in fact, things that sting are my phobia.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 10, 2010)

I like wasps, I haven't kept any as a pet, except for a Giant Ichneumon (Megarhyssa) that I had for a few days before I let go.

Not all wasps sting. Only females of many species. I think with Ichneumons and other parasitic wasps, their ovipositors are way too long to use as a stinger. The Ichneumon I had had part of her ovipositor broken off.

Aside from threats of stinging, wasps are quite cute and might make interesting pets - the threat of stinging is probably no different from the threat of a bite from a tarantula, unless you are allergic to wasp venom (then perhaps wasps might not be a good pet). Personally, I'll stick with mantids, at least when they get upset they A) warn you and B) don't hurt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuMS3KDNysM...feature=related

Bees are also cute and fuzzy. I was stung twice last year while rescuing them from walkways at the PA Renaissance Faire, most of the time though they didn't sting me. The one time was rather funny, the wasp clung to my finger, then fell and landed on her back - so I stuck my finger right near her legs to let her cling to my finger and she stung me &gt;.&lt; - I still put her in the flowers nearby though, just used a napkin.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 10, 2010)

I found it very strange when a while back i came across the "venomlist" message board - and learned that there was a whole section for people who kept wasps , with images of them "Swarming".

Weirdos!! (semi-sarcastic)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, you came to the right place, Maria! Orin McMonigle edits and produces _Invertebrates Magazine_. Vol.8:1 (December, 2008) had the last article in a series of three on raising N. American wasps (I don't have the earlier articles). These articles should be very helpful in raising British species. Orin is one of the moderators on this forum, and if you PM him and offer him money (!) he may be able to find some back numbers for you.

Also, you might want to look at _British Social Wasps_ by Edward Latham Ormerod. The date of pub. is 2009, but Edward died in 1860, I think, so this book might have some useful practical suggestions.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 11, 2010)

Ah! Here's the citation that I was looking for earlier. This should be a big help: http://www.bwars.com/


----------



## gadunka888 (Feb 11, 2010)

my favourite wasps are the roach killers( Ampulex) and mud potter wasps


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to keep Polistes paper wasps a couple years back. They're really intelligent, they begin to recognize your hand as a food provider and will learn to not attack it. The wasp population in my area is declining though, sucks. Bad for me, good for everyone else.


----------



## Chief Tom (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate wasps. They are a pain in the @ss and are so common. I kill as many as I can when I can.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jun 3, 2010)

Linking to this because it's rather obscene, but super funny.

http://apollo.extremeadvertisements.com/content/12497/resized/wasp.jpg


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol, they are not that bad,I know how people feel though. My 4 year old was stung by a threadwaisted wasp, she picked it up after I warned her. We both still love them though, we even rescued some from the water at the local waterpark. Many are beneficial to me, like the ensign wasps that we find in the house often. Ensign wasps dont sting, they lay thier eggs in the egg cases of the american cockroach, which is a big pest around here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not like them, but God made them, so I put up with them




. on another note......................

Hi Sparky, missed you!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not like them either but I'm sure the mantids do ! yom yom!


----------

